# Helpful Haj Hints



## HenryBHough (Jul 21, 2015)

The "new Mecca" is, of course, Havana.  Now that everything's great between America and Cuba it's the hot-spot for American lovers of all things Marx and Castro.

But, though travel to this garden spot is easier than it was there ARE issues:

Travel to Cuba 7 things Americans should know - CNN.com

Best print the article and carry a copy on your adventure.  It could save you the inconvenience of an otherwise unnecessary overnight behind bars either there or when returning.

Just a couple of the points raised in the extensive how-to-do it article:

"While the flight from Miami to Havana only takes 45 minutes, it's recommended to check in four hours before departure time. Expect to spend a lot of time in various lines behind people bringing suitcases full of car parts, flatscreen TVs and spandex to needy relatives on the island."

"U.S. credit cards still aren't accepted in Cuba and forget about overseas roaming on your U.S. cell phone.  You will most likely be taking a vacation from the Internet, too. Apart from hotels and a few dozen Cuban government "hot spots," there is very little connectivity in Cuba. Netflix may be available here now but in reality you won't be catching up on your favorite shows."

Have a safe trip and feel free to stay forever!


----------



## Shrimpbox (Aug 4, 2015)

I still want to go


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 4, 2015)

One of my top 2 bucket listers.


----------

